# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی شهر و دانشگاه های ایران

## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام لطفا بهم بگید رتبه بندی دانشگاه های ایران چطوره و توی انتخاب رشته چطور باید ترتیب بندی کنیم_

----------


## erfanblur00

*سلام از لینک زیر استفاده کنید 
و میتونید برای دیدن رنکینگ جهانی بصورت انگلیسی سرچ کنید !!
https://www.uniref.ir/
*

----------

